# Trolling motor on a PA



## WJHamel

Somewhere out on the web, in the wild, at some point in the past, i had seen a pic of someone who figured out a way to mount just the prop and motor portion of a trolling motor to the FRONT of a PA. It had a long aluminum pole that came back toward the seat with the controls on the end. Has anyone else seen this? I'd love to give this a go as i've been looking for a practical way to get an electric trolling motor on my beast. Also, does anyone know of ANY area on Navarre beach where it might be "legal" to drive my jeep up to the waters edge just to drop off my boat? The warranty on my body is getting voided by all the wear and tear on my joints from dragging it through the sand.

thanks

--james


----------



## roadx

*?*

how about something like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_O-I39oepiM

i have also seen people use the cassette plug that comes with the yak and modify it to use with a trolling motor


----------



## WJHamel

That looks like the simplest solution yet. I wonder what brand trolling motor that is?


----------



## jeepnsurf

*Trolling Motor*

I put a trolling motor on my kayak last weekend. I trolled around in the gulf for about an hour and it did great. I'm obviously going to come up with a more permanent mount but this did the job.


----------



## WJHamel

was that how long your battery lasted?


----------



## bbarton13

http://bassyaks.com/photos/?wppa-album=2&wppa-photo=625111368&wppa-occur=1
http://www.hobiecat.com/kayaks/accessories/evolve/
http://www.torqeedodealer.com/ULTRA...OTOR TORQEEDO ELECTRIC KAYAK CANOE MOTOR.htm


----------



## jeepnsurf

No it started getting really choppy so I came in. I have a size 24 marine battery and supposedly I'll get about 4 hours battery life out of it. Also going to hook a fish finder up to it.


----------



## jeepnsurf

Those bassyaks ones look really nice. A friend of mine just ordered one for his ocean kayak


----------



## WJHamel

*Fishfinder battery*

I use a small sealed gel 12v 7.4a battery on my Garmin fishfinder. i can do about four 6 hour or longer days on it before i need to recharge. Same was true when i had Humminbird FF's hooked up to it. If i take the PA out on the sound at night and use the underwater light i hooked up, it barely lasts an hour on a full charge. That's probably because the light is a 10 million candlepower light.


----------



## DTFuqua

Is that the 12' pescadore? I have one and found that my breathing capabilities aren't going to let me do a lot of paddling and have thought about alternate power for it. I weigh about 200 or a little less and am wondering how much lower in the water the battery makes it set? i've also been thinking about an outrigger or two for going out in the gulf. How was the stability of yours out there? I see a lot of people using what Hobie calls a kayak but it looks more like a small boat to me. This pescadore is nowhere as wide as them. I would love to keep up with your adventures on this one.


----------



## swhiting

FYI in FL, the last time I checked if motorized vessels must have FL #'s and a decal.


----------



## WJHamel

i have a Hobie Pro Angler and an Outback. Both are from 2010. The PA is more of a boat than a yak. My wife uses the outback more than i do. I use it to get shark bait off the shore when fishing from the beach and my sons use it when they go with me when i have the PA out on the gulf. Using the turbo fins from my PA on the Outback is alot of fun. They really kick that lightweight outback through the surf. The manueverability of the outback is better than the PA alot of times, but the PA is much more comfortable. I can fish for up to 8 hours straight in the PA becuase, mostly, i can go for sitting to standing when i want. It is VERY heavy to drag through the sand, and with a 12v marine battery it will definitely take two trips back to the jeep to get all gear to the water's edge.


----------



## DTFuqua

I drive an older conversion van and can't/won't put the kayak inside so I carry mine on a trailer. I would have to make some sort of trolly to move to the water and with flotation type tires, I could rig everything up at the van and roll it all together to the water. Standing up is one of the pluses of some kind of outrigger system. There is an outrigger system that has a "leaning post" type stand up support but I'm thinking a chair would fit too. I'm just worried that I make this elaborate setup and my boat goes underwater from all the weight. With the scuppers under the seat, I already get my butt wet without any battery or trolling motor. Maybe make the floats rigid and use them to help with flotation. I know I won't be satisfied with just adding a mount for the trolling motor onto the crate.
And yes, I know I'll have to register it and that ain't no big deal. I still have the receipts for when I bought it and some sheet of paper that was with it.


----------



## WJHamel

When do you cross the line where you have to "register it"??? Surely not a 12v trolling motor requires you to do that.


----------



## Telum Pisces

WJHamel said:


> When do you cross the line where you have to "register it"??? Surely not a 12v trolling motor requires you to do that.


Yep it does. Powered by anything other than yourself requires registration.


----------



## DTFuqua

Small sail boats aren't needful of being registered here in Fl. YET


----------



## WJHamel

But what if the power source (motor) is not "permenantly" attached? Like a snap on/snap off trolling motor. Would that exempt a yak? (always looking for a way around "the man".)


----------



## MillerTime

WJHamel said:


> But what if the power source (motor) is not "permenantly" attached? Like a snap on/snap off trolling motor. Would that exempt a yak? (always looking for a way around "the man".)


I don't know for sure but I don't think that would work. Since at the time you are using the trolling motor the kayak is "motorized" that's what really matters.


----------



## oxbeast1210

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Trollin...494?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a72820bce

those seem like they would work well


----------



## DTFuqua

That is a pretty expensive item for a cheap trolling motor with a plastic insert to fit the Hobie. I wouldn't like it because I want any propulsion system to be able to lift/pivot if grounded. I thought about getting something with a shaft small enough to go through the drain holes in my kayak but decided against it for those reasons. I am going to look at some of the braising/welding systems for aluminum and see if I could make something work with that type of welding system. I think its called alumaweld.


----------



## oxbeast1210

its alot cheaper then the evolve hobie sells lol just throwing out options my bad


----------



## DTFuqua

Hey man. There's nothing bad about you offering options. I'll never get a Hobie but there are plenty of people that will and it is an option for them and it may make the decision easier for those that are thinking about a Hobie to make their decision. I'm just a grumpy old man that has trouble with the way "CORPORATE AMERICA" seems to be running the country and also a poor sob that has to make due with whatever I can make due with. IOWs, I'm not typical so keep the ideas and finds coming.


----------



## oxbeast1210

no worries just threw it out there cause the OP has a pro angler .
anyway i know what you mean as muh as I like my hobie I hate to think how muh it cost.


----------



## oxbeast1210

double post sorry..


----------



## swhiting

WJHamel said:


> But what if the power source (motor) is not "permenantly" attached? Like a snap on/snap off trolling motor. Would that exempt a yak? (always looking for a way around "the man".)


Don't believe that's exempt.

If it has anything attached that is not wind or human powered, it needs to be registered.... which in some instances means you have to prove/pay sales tax too.


----------



## WJHamel

*trolling motor on a pa*

Nay. Not giving up that easy. If I don't attach it to the boat and just hold it at arms length over the edge, Johnny-law and the taxman aint got nothing on me. And I rig it up with about 100' of heavy monofil I can just drop it to the bottom when I'm boarded by pirates and retrieve it later. Yeah, that's the ticket! I be motoring on the gulf this weekend boys. See u on the water!

Its been a long day.


----------



## oxbeast1210

lmao


----------



## Trophyhusband

WJHamel said:


> But what if the power source (motor) is not "permenantly" attached? Like a snap on/snap off trolling motor. Would that exempt a yak? (always looking for a way around "the man".)


My trolling motor is removable. I haven't registered it and don't plan to either. I'll take my chances.


----------



## Big Al

This has to be a dumb question. How do you post a message so that any one can read it? What do I click?


----------



## WJHamel

*Trolling motor on PA*

Trophy: Very nice. But what if I AM the motor? Tax THIS:









But seriously, i'm considering something like this:


----------



## WJHamel

Big Al: I believe you've just done that!


----------



## SteveK

This may be what your looking for, but the motor is on the transom .
That is where it should be, not on the bow. You don't have a Bass Boat so don't set it up like one, there's no reason for it, your fishing from the seat and the controls are at your reach , fishing from the seat of a bassboat dosen't work that why the trolling motor is up front. Plus it causes problems, raising and lowering it, problems in shallow water, plus your fishing off the front of the kayak, your fish will get tangled in it.

Good Luck
Steve
Bassyaks


----------

